

Announcement of Completion – The Flyspeck Project - tzs
https://code.google.com/p/flyspeck/wiki/AnnouncingCompletion

======
tzs
They have produced a formal proof of the Kepler Conjecture [1].

A non-formal proof had been produced by Thomas Hales, but mathematicians were
not able to verify that it was correct. A panel of 12 referees spent 4 years
reviewing Hales proof and were "99% certain" it was correct. Hales started the
Flyspeck Project to produce a formal proof to settle the matter.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kepler_conjecture](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kepler_conjecture)

